# birde (bir de)



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

şunlar "Kutsal Toprak" şarkıdandır

Ne zaman aynayı sevmezsen
Sana birde gel benden bak

Ne demeği biliyorum ama sadece birde'yi anlamadım 
O kelime ne demek?


----------



## Esoppe

The correct transcription of it is actually "Bir de", de is a particle with a few meanings; mostly, it has the meaning of "also/as well/too". people often (in error) write it together with the word it comes after. So it looks like the case suffix "-de" if you're unfamiliar with the subject (or language).

Anyway, in this sentence it means "one time".

Bir just means "one", but in this case, what's meant is "bir kere (one time)" but the second word is omitted. The "de" adds some kind of emphasis I can't quite explain.

By the way, the second sentence looks strange, "Sana gel benden bak" doesn't make much sense, isn't the first word supposed to be "sen"?


----------



## Zuccherro

It does make sense, it means that when you don't like your reflection in the mirror come look at yourself through my eyes (to see how beautiful you look from there)
I think it's just because the words are not in grammatical order
Gel benden sana bak is the right order
So with bir de as bir kere that would be 
Come once to look at yourself from my eyes 
Makes sense to me
Teşekkürler !


----------



## Gemmenita

> Zuccherro:
> It does make sense, it means that when you don't like your reflection in the mirror come look at yourself through my eyes (to see how beautiful you look from there)
> I think it's just because the words are not in grammatical order
> Gel benden sana bak is the right order
> So with bir de as bir kere that would be
> Come once to look at yourself from my eyes
> Makes sense to me




Merhaba,

Bir de = bir kere de = one more time too

Your translation makes the meaning more clear :Come one more time (once again) to look at *yourself* from my eyes." 

But, you know, I think what has made "Sana bir de gel benden bak" strange and not understandable, is the usage of "Sana" with the verb "bak":
 when the object of "bak" is "one's self" as you have very well translated as "look at *yourself* ", "sana" is incorrect and it should be "kendine"!


----------



## shafaq

Zuccherro said:


> It does make sense,
> it means that when you don't like your reflection in the mirror come look at yourself through my eyes (to see how beautiful you look from there)
> I think it's just because the words are not in grammatical order
> Gel benden sana bak is the right order *Gel bir de benden bak sana.
> *So with bir de as bir kere that would be
> Come once to look at yourself from my eyes. Come, also look once at you through me.
> Makes sense to me
> Teşekkürler !


................................................


----------



## Gemmenita

> Shafaq:
> *Gel bir de benden bak sana.*



By bak sana, do you mean "baksana" as we say: gelsene, söylesene,... (whose plurals are gelsenize, ....)?
If yes, still it would not be correct, in my opinion, because "baksana" is written as one word and can't be seperated, even in poems or songs.
If no, and if you mean "yourself", again it is not correct. We say, "bak kendine!'

And I have a question to Zuccherro: Can you try to understand the coming sentence? Maybe the rest of "Sana bir de gel benden bak" will be there.
Maybe it is something like:

Ne zaman aynayı sevmezsen
Sana bir de gel benden bak
Söyledim/ söylemedim mi?
or something like that.

( I mean "Sana" may be the object of another verb in the coming sentence, not the object of "bak")


----------



## Zuccherro

The following sentence is a totally different one, has nothing to do with the part we're discussing ...
It goes like:
Eğer ateşin yetmiyorsa 
Bizi bir de buradan yak ..


----------



## shafaq

Chaton.marchande said:


> By bak sana, do you mean "baksana" as we say: gelsene, söylesene,... (whose plurals are gelsenize, ....)?
> If yes, still it would not be correct, in my opinion, because "baksana" is written as one word and can't be seperated, even in poems or songs.
> If no, and if you mean "yourself", again it is not correct. We say, "bak kendine!'



No! It isn't "baksana!"="baksan a!".

It is "bak sana" which means "look to you" and is very correct but this usage isn't so common in daily conversations; due to possible interference with above"baksana/baksan a !"

Edit note: 
I realized that my comments disappeared in my first attempt on mobile version.

I


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> The following sentence is a totally different one, has nothing to do with the part we're discussing ...
> It goes like:
> Eğer ateşin yetmiyorsa
> Bizi bir de buradan yak ..



Merhaba Zuccherro,

Good...When I got sure that there is no other verb after, an idea came to my mind.
It is indeed " Sana bir de gel benden baaaaak!!!!"

I mean it is neither _baksana_, nor _bak sana_, nor _sana bak_.
"bak" doesn't refer to "sana" The subject of "bak" is general and an unknown subject ( a frequently used structure in turkish)
as for example someone enters in a messy room and says: " Allah, Allah, şuraya baaak!!!" ( indeed he is talking to himself not in its real meaning refering to the second person of singular)
And in this song, to appreciate her and her beauty, he says : Sana bir de gel benden baaak!
I can say in english for that, something like: Oh! My God! Come and look *at you* through my eyes!
or Whenever you don't like your reflection in the mirror, let's look *at you* through my eyes!
(indirectly saying that you don't know yourself how much pretty you are, but " let's come and look at you through my eyes and see how pretty you are!"

( I say "at you", not "at yourself" and I repeat again that with "yourself", the usage of "sana" would be incorrect. But indeed it is not "yourself", but "you" which is very correct.)


----------



## Zuccherro

Thank you Chaton.marchande for bringing the _gelsene, söylesene_ case up i had questions about them too ^_^

I am sorry Shafaq I don't understand the difference between _baksana, bak sana _and_ baksan'a _can you please explain?

Chaton.marchande I guess I understood what you mean with the exclamative "_baaaak_"
But I'm wondering that if "_bak_" doesn't refer to "_sana_" as you said, then why is _sana_ there anyways ... ?
As far as I know _sana_ only occurs when there's a verb that refers to it right?


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Thank you Chaton.marchande for bringing the _gelsene, söylesene_ case up i had questions about them too ^_^
> (...)
> Chaton.marchande I guess I understood what you mean with the exclamative "_baaaak_"
> But I'm wondering that if "_bak_" doesn't refer to "_sana_" as you said, then why is _sana_ there anyways ... ?
> As far as I know _sana_ only occurs when there's a verb that refers to it right?



You're welcome Zuccherro!

I try to explain with an example:
Imagine that you are watching the sea from the beach, the sea is very beautiful for you and you appreciate it, but when you go up on the roof of your house near the sea and look at the sea , you find yourself in front of another beautiful scene as if it was not the first, here you say:
Ay Allah'ım, harika!!! Deniz*e* bir de gel buradan baaak!!!

There, on the roof, you are alone, nobody is with you, so to whom you are saying "bak"???
Of course to nobody, and it is an expression. 

Well... If we try to say in other way, to make it more understandable, we can say: 
Denize bir de buradan bakılsın!!! Buradan başka bir şeymiş!


The same thing for "sana",you can substitute "denize" with "sana":
Sana bir de gel benden baaak! (Sana bir de benden bakılsın! Haberin yok, benden başka tür görünüyorsun!)
If we say in other way(with bakılsın), "sana" can be logically and grammatically  the object of  bakılsın, and more understandable and therefore more correct.
That's the way, for me, and with existing words and informations in your sentences, "sana" can be interpreted as correct...


----------

